# Carrying an Open Container Around Family Christian Bookstores



## smhbbag (Jun 27, 2009)

So last night, my wife and I went out for dinner courtesy of a gift card from her boss. Since it was a gift card, I treated myself to root beer by the bottle (normally expensive - no refills), instead of water. I got another bottle right before leaving.

We talked outside on a beautiful night, and decided to walk over to the Family Christian Bookstore across the street. It didn't occur to me until I was about to enter that I was carrying an open, brown bottle indistinguishable from a beer bottle.

So I put it on the ground up against a wall on the way in, so I wouldn't get funny looks inside. After picking up a few great books (they carry a few, and they're always on sale because no one buys them), I went back outside.

As I picked up my 'beer' bottle from the ground on the way out, a very straight-laced older couple was walking in. They actually stopped and stared with jaws dropped as I swung my new Bible and a Puritan history to my left hand, and picked up and swigged from the bottle with my right.

I turned and watched, and there was a lot of hushed discussion between them as they entered the store, and some not-so-subtle looking back in my direction


----------



## Caroline (Jun 27, 2009)

I love it!

I actually have a story much like that. I love the root beer in those brown bottles, and my husband bought me some. Incidentally, I also have Parkinson's disease (among some other health problems) which makes me shaky and wobbly. But I'm 34, so I don't really look like someone who would be a Parky.

So my son got dropped off from school, and I went to meet him at the door, carrying my root beer. It occurred to me only afterward how that must have looked to the bus driver (whom I could see pulling slowly away and staring at me)... My son gets met at the door by a wobbly mom carrying a beer bottle ... Oy. I still blush just thinking about it ...


----------



## harvelljr (Jun 27, 2009)

That was very funny. My wife and I just got a huge laugh out of it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 27, 2009)

They sell books in Family Christian Bookstores? 

I thought that went out when they started being open on Sundays.


----------



## TimV (Jun 27, 2009)

Must be strange living in the South! Out here people chant B double E double R U N at church dinners.


----------



## smhbbag (Jun 27, 2009)

> Must be strange living in the South! Out here people chant B double E double R U N at church dinners.



It is quite strange indeed.

But for good sweet tea and root beer, I can deal with strange


----------



## Berean (Jun 27, 2009)

Next time carry it in a brown paper bag and take swigs from the top while glancing around.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 27, 2009)

this thread is awesome.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 27, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> They sell books in Family Christian Bookstores?
> 
> I thought that went out when they started being open on Sundays.



This is as good an opportunity as any to say how refreshing it is to me to fellowship with so many PB'ers for whom closed shops on the Lord's day is viewed as NORMAL and desirable!


----------



## he beholds (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok. This barely relates at all, but this thread made me think of it! I guess it is the mistaken identity-ness...

One time in high school my friends and I were driving around and it was late at night. I had my friend pull into a bank parking lot because I needed to use the ATM. When I was about to get back into the car I saw that I had been sitting on dead fish!!!! I freaked out, and then we all freaked out. We flagged a police man down--I still have no idea why we thought to do this and why we thought he'd like to get the fish out of the car for us--but we flagged him down anyway and told him about the dead fish. He offered to remove it for us, and when he was finished (we were so freaked out that we were standing far away) he brought it over to us...only it wasn't a dead fish but melted candle wax that took on the look of the car leather and my corduroy pants, and somehow looked like a fish!!! 

We were the most foolish girls in history. 

I know, that story really doesn't relate. But my delete button just won't work


----------



## bookslover (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah, shades of the old fundie era of last century, when some Christians had nothing else to do but glare at other people...

I don't know how those Family Christian Bookstores stay in business. They're all filled with "Jesus junk" and lightweight books. Oh, wait...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 27, 2009)

My wife has MS and sometimes loses her balance. Before we got married, she was walking our son (my step-son) to school and lost her balance. She staggered about a bit, down the kerb and up onto the pavement (sidewalk) again. A little old lady was passing by and was heard to mutter 'Disgusting! Drunk at this time of the morning!'


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 27, 2009)

This also reminds me of that scene in Dumb and Dumber when Harry and Lloyd are pulled over right after Lloyd uses several beer bottles as urinals.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 27, 2009)

Finny storie. See that never happens to Lutherans they expect us to have a beer in our han


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jun 27, 2009)

Funny stories, thanks for sharing.
But I am horrified that someone would leave a bottle unattended then go back and drink from it.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 27, 2009)

Was it a 40 oz root beer with 2 straws


----------



## Skyler (Jun 27, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Was it a 40 oz root beer with 2 straws



KFC's "Bubba Keg" with ~6 straws is more fun. Try to keep track of whose is whose then. 

The girls ended up biting their straws, crimping them, doing everything they could think of to mark theirs in some way... most of the guys just didn't worry about it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 27, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Was it a 40 oz root beer with 2 straws



Rich, my friend, you need to also inquire as to whether there were a couple of White Castle Sliders involved! 

Since this was in NC, I'm guessing the answer is no. But they could have been from Krystal...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 27, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Was it a 40 oz root beer with 2 straws
> ...



I didn't want to hijack the thread


----------



## KSon (Jun 27, 2009)

This story is not extraordinary around these parts, except the beer is not root, it's Osteen and the TNIV under the arms, and there are no odd looks.


----------



## Herald (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 27, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...


----------



## caddy (Jun 28, 2009)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Funny stories, thanks for sharing.
> But I am horrified that someone would leave a bottle unattended then go back and drink from it.



Yea

I was wondering IF I was the only one thinking someone may have dumped a cigarette or any other number of things in there...


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 28, 2009)

Folks, please remember not to post in the forums that are normally closed on the Sabbath, even if they are accidentally open somehow.


----------



## SueS (Jul 8, 2009)

caddy said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Funny stories, thanks for sharing.
> ...





Ewwww!!!

That reminds me of something that happened to my dh a while back. He was teaching a computer class at a friend's shop and was sipping on a can of Pepsi. After a break he returned to the room and began teaching again. While speaking, he reached for his Pepsi and took a big swig, only to realize, too late, that the can he grabbed had been used by an employee as his "spittin' can"! He got a mouthful of used "chaw" and had no choice but to swallow it! Somehow he managed to finish the class without anyone noticing what had happened but on the way home everything started spinning as a result of all that nicotine. He threw up as soon as he got home - it wasn't a pretty sight!!!

Several years before that he was at a company picnic and someone spiked his unattended drink with the drug angel dust. I won't go into what happened as a result of THAT - suffice it to say it was extremely traumatic!

Moral......NEVER leave your drink unattended!!!!


----------

